# About Throttlestop



## menthos (Nov 28, 2020)

I have been using an Acer Triton 500 Intel 10th i7 10750H RTX 2080 Super Max-Q for a month, and it's impossible to not to do anything about my CPU thermals. I have been searching for it ever since. I have been using Throttlestop for a week and have some issues with it. My system was able to smoke the Intel 10750H's on Cinebench R23; however, it cannot tackle Rainbow Six Siege. I ran Cinebench R23, which uses the CPU at 100%, for dozens of times WITHOUT a problem. However, sometimes my laptop just turns off in random games using CPU at funny rates like 35-50%.
Additionally, I adjusted the Core Voltage Offset to -195mV and Cache Voltage Offset to -65mV without an issue(tested in Cinebench) (because if I drop Cache more, laptop turns off); nonetheless, my thermals are still high as 91C, and it stimulates thermal throttling, which can be seen in HWInfo64. Thermals while gaming was not my only problem as CPU runs at 45-55C on idle( max 10% usage ) and fans are loud as I write these thread. I am attaching some Screenshots to inform you, and expecting any kind of help, which would be very useful to not just me, but others with same laptop.


----------



## unclewebb (Nov 28, 2020)

Maybe your voltages are not 100% stable. Cinebench is only one test. It is important that you can run Cinebench but you also have to be game stable. The cache voltage is usually the problem. Try setting that to -50 mV and try setting the core to -100 mV. Use less offset voltage until you are game stable. If you are never stable in game then maybe it is a GPU problem or GPU driver problem.

Many gaming laptops have too much CPU power and too much GPU power and not enough cooling. Loud fans are needed because the heatsink is not adequate. Not much you can do about poor design. Gaming laptops are great in theory but loud and hot laptops are not for everyone.

You might have to slow your CPU down some more (lower turbo ratios) when playing games so your computer does not heat up so much. Cinebench only uses the CPU so it is easier to run that test at 100% CPU usage. When playing a game you have both the CPU and GPU creating lots of heat in a small space.


----------



## Caring1 (Nov 28, 2020)

Repaste the CPU, and GPU while in there, there's a 14C difference between lowest Core Temp and highest.


----------



## menthos (Nov 29, 2020)

I tried unclewebb's advise; it seems nothing changed since I lowered turbo limit ratios down to 36. Additionally, I checked GPU up, and it is totally fine. Re-installed all the drivers. Ran benchmarks on it. It seems my fans are not able to cool down the CPU and it always stimulates thermal throttling(even at 3.3 GHz). Caring1, your advise was in my head ever since, but I use the laptop pretty frequent. Maybe technical assistance for Acer can help me with that issue (repaste it without voiding the warranty or replace it with liquid metal). Thank you anyways. I am open to more advise that can help.


----------



## nguyen (Nov 29, 2020)

Yup, repasting is the best option you have. If you are not comfortable with opening up your 3k usd laptop, maybe googling to find some professional to do it for you ?
I have the Acer Triton 500 too with 10875H + 2070 Super Max-Q, the stock thermal is also horrible (for GPU), I opened it up to repaste and find that they put the freaking thermal shield tape that cover a part of the GPU die .
After repaste though the my Acer Triton 500 has the best thermal characteristic out of any high performance laptop that I watched from techtubers reviews, probably down to the thermal paste that I used.

This laptop is a pain to repaste because it has reversed motherboard so that you have to take out the motherboard to repaste or upgrade anything. Some screenshots from my laptop repaste job:







Btw the thermal paste I used was Thermalright TF-X, probably the best paste to use on laptop.


----------



## menthos (Nov 29, 2020)

Thank you, nguyen. 

I am sorry, I could not understand what you meant on the GPU you have .

May I ask how much did repasting influenced your temperatures?

Some of my friends said that because the laptop is new, so the pastes are; therefore, there was no need to repaste it. They may have thought that manufacturers are using the same paste which other people use when they set a desktop up, which is completely nonsense. I verified the fact that Acer was using terrible paste from you and a lot of various people who posted their problems with it.

It seems the thermal paste you recommended is not being sold here in Turkey. I will try to find the best here. Anyway, thank you for changing my mind into repasting my laptop.


----------



## nguyen (Nov 30, 2020)

menthos said:


> Thank you, nguyen.
> 
> I am sorry, I could not understand what you meant on the GPU you have .
> 
> ...



There are thermal isolation tapes that manufacturer place on certain part of the PCB to prevent heat leaking to the keyboard area, somehow the technician put that tape onto the GPU die, preventing proper contact with the heatsink.

Repasting lower my GPU temp by 10C and CPU temp by 15-20C compare to stock, the end result I get when playing game now is 74C for GPU and <90C for CPU, this is with fans at auto speed. Using Turbo fans mode would lower my GPU and CPU temp by 6C. I'm not using any cooling pad and ambient temp is 27C.

For laptop I would recommend these TIM for longevity: Kingpin KPx, Thermalright TF-X or the Carbonaut thermal pad. Avoid less viscous TIM like Kryonaut or MX4 for laptop because those would pump out after a few weeks of usage.

Here is my Cinebench R20 result with 90W PL1 and 105W PL2


----------

